# Horse will NOT load onto trailer.



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If the divider comes out, take it out and give him a bigger space to step into. 

I had this problem last year and fixed it the next day within 10 minutes. This is what worked for me. 

Park trailer in open area where you can work the horse. Put the horse on a long line, 14' or so will work. Near the trailer entrance, yield the horse's hind end in both directions. He needs to move his hind end away from you when you step toward it, not just walk around in little circles. If he's not crossing over with his hind legs, he's blowing you off. Do not get too close to his back legs, Stay up by his shoulders so, if and when you insist on him doing the exercise correctly with a flick of the lead rope, and he kicks out at you, you won't get kicked. If he does kick out, immediately back him up into last Tuesday. Flick the lead rope at him, tap him in the chest, whatever you need to do but back him up. Once you think you've made your point. Quit only after he is yielding willingly from both sides. 

Next, again near the trailer, send him between you and a fence, a wall or even the side of the trailer. The goal again is for him to walk calmly between you and the solid object. First do it from a good 10' away, but then gradually decrease the size of the space he is to go through. 

Now take him back to the trailer, yield his hind quarters just long enough to establish who's calling the shots about where he is to move is feet and then lead him into the trailer. Come to a halt, praise and then either back him out of let him turn around and come out forward if you've taken the divider out. Repeat until he goes in willingly many times over. 

Next apply the sending exercise. Send him between you and the opening, and then send him in. Expect him to go in just as he went between you and the solid object. Forget that the trailer is the trailer and he will to. 

If an anytime he becomes beligerent, resume the leg yielding exercise. Once he realizes that his tantrums will only result in more work, he'll get the idea and load. Do not get angry or aggressive with him at any point in this exercise. Do be patient but also assertive. He must understand is to go where you say, but that no harm will come to him for doing so. 

Good luck.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Or smack his butt & load him into an open stock trailer. If this horse hasn't been hauled in years, I doubt he is body sore from hauling, I had a mare that had enough of being in a 2 horse and I did every method, including the excellent method posted by Puck, forget it she was done. Got the stock trailer, smacked her butt & we were hauling every weekend again.


----------



## CVHorseLover (Jan 16, 2012)

*Additional options*

I had a TB that hadn't loaded in 5 years and was difficult the first time I tried to load him. We took him to a clinic and while loading he was rearing and striking. About 3 months later I planned on moving him to a new barn so I started early with his loading lessons. 

I think the biggest thing is knowing your horse. And not loading when you have time constraints. You need to take as much time as possible and that may mean working with your horse over several days or weeks. 

When I first started trying to load him I was told to make it uncomfortable to be outside the trailer and nice inside the trailer. 

This is what I did, but again I think it depends on your horse. The first thing was to make sure he was paying attention to me. If he wasn't paying attention to me and seemed distracted, I would take him a little ways away from the trailer and longe him until he was paying attention to what I was asking. 

Then I would take him back to the trailer. At first we just wanted him taking steps towards the trailer. Every time he took a step forward we would take the pressure off. (We had a longe whip and would just lightly tap his hocks and make it annoying for him). We would also put pressure on the lead rope. Every time he moved forward towards the trailer we would stop with the longe whip and be lighter on the lead rope. If he backed away from the trailer or stopped for too long, back came the pressure. 

If he completely lost his attention, I would take him away and longe him. 

Eventually he walked up to the trailer and put his front two feet in. We'd just let him stand there and think about it. We started to be annoying again with the pressure and he eventually got in. As soon as he was in we hand fed him several handfuls of treats. 

Then we backed him out and started over again. The first time took about 50 minutes. By the second try (that day) we had him in again in about 10 minutes. The 2nd time we closed the butt bar but didn't go anywhere. (we were using a 2 horse straight-load trailer with a ramp)

The reason I say you really have to know your horse is because I realized quickly that when we tried to force him into the trailer, he would rear and strike but if we approached it more calmly, he would think about it and then get in and be good. The last time I loaded him it took about 5 minutes. 

If this or other suggestions don't work, then I would say as a last resort you could call your vet and have your horse drugged. It's not a great way to do it but that's how racehorses are usually loaded. I have an OTTB which explains why he wasn't very good loading.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

All three Thoroughbreds I've owned have been fantastic loaders.

Have you tried leading him in while two people standing on either side of the horse (well out of kicking range) stretch a lunge line across the area behind his bum? I worked with a difficult loader once, and a little pressure from the lunge line was all it took to change his mind and have him walk forward.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

CVHorseLover said:


> I had a TB that hadn't loaded in 5 years and was difficult the first time I tried to load him. We took him to a clinic and while loading he was rearing and striking. About 3 months later I planned on moving him to a new barn so I started early with his loading lessons.
> 
> I think the biggest thing is knowing your horse. And not loading when you have time constraints. You need to take as much time as possible and that may mean working with your horse over several days or weeks.
> 
> ...


Interesting assertion - based on what facts, exactly?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I wouldn't think they'd want to be drugging them up to make them quiet enough to drag into a float before a race unless they wanted the thing to lose? 
The tb's I've had have all been very good loaders. 

OP, how exactly were you trying to get this horse into the float?


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Good luck. I've had my mare for 6 months now, and today was the first time I got her to load in the trailer! I borrowed the neighbors gelding, and put him in the front of the trailer (it's a 4 horse). Then got her up to the trailer, put rope thru side and around the tie so she couldn't pull back...(but we could let go of the end if we had to and she'd be free). She fought us the first time, bumped her head on the top, slammed her head into the side, but she finally got in. Praised her, loved on her, let her stand there for a while to calm down, gave her a few bites of timothy pellets. Backed her out.... which almost took as long as loading... walked her around a bit, then went to the trailer again.... Didn't take nearly as long, but after about 2 hrs, of loading and unloading, she will finally walk up to it, and I'll pat her on the stomach and say load up, and she'll hop on in there.... The last hour was without the other horse in the trailer. Hopefully tomorrow, she remembers her lesson! We'll keep working on it.

Sorry to hijack your thread, but I understand where your coming from.... Time and patience!!! 
Good luck


----------



## JustRide (Jun 28, 2011)

Ill have to try what Puck suggested. Even though I took out the divider already &tried, ill try w/ the exercises. And I also tried what Horselover did too. He didn't budge. He's very set to his way. I mean I've gotten all his 4 hoofs on then he spooks out. &i don't wanna tie the lead rope around the bar in the trailer &have him hurt himself. The driving span that its gonna take from his old barn to his new is about 15-20mins. I tried smacking his but &back legs w/ a lunge rope but he didn't wanna hear it. &the last thing I wanna do is call the vet &have him drugged /: &its okay nuisance! Talk about your experience. I love reading success stories!  thanks for the advice everyone!!!! I'm still open for anyone else advice!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

every body has said it time to practise is before you need to do it I had the same problem with my draft horse he would not get on I showed him that the trailer would not hurt him he hate tight spots now he looks at the trailer them me and I tell him he will be ok


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Learn the Parelli (for lack of a better label that is well known and having to explain the WHOLE procedure my fingers are burning just typing it....lol) "squeeze game' and drive him in. CA uses the same basic technique as most others. Watch a CA video-hope there is one on Youtube-he does a good job.
I will say, this can take time to do right. Patience is not my virtue. Thank god I have never (yet, **knock wood**) had one hard to load.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Are his ground manners up to scratch? Will he step forward off pressure if you tap his quarters with a dressage whip? Will he stop immediately to pressure on the halter? If you can't get him to go forward, every time you ask, you need to start there. Loading him onto the float is just an extension of ground training. 

And please, don't tie the horse's head into the float until you have closed the back. My friend's horse nearly broke its neck when she tied it in before closing the back, it pulled back, panicked, and hung itself.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My horse was in a trailering accident, however he loads without anyone leading him now. The secret is first of all having a tall enough trailer that the horse is not claustrophobic and second of all is patience. I like having 3 people, one to lead and one on either side to get the butt bar up once the horse is in and also to help the horse stand still. I lead the horse up to the trailer and then do not let the horse go in any direction but forward. He can stop and stand, but can't go from side to side or backwards. I don't pressure him to do anything as long as he is standing nervously or moving forward. If he is standing and relaxed I get a helper to walk up to his bum and put some pressure on him to go forward. It's mostly a waiting game and just not letting the horse get anxious. My boy had severe anxiety issues with loading and would flail himself side to side infront of the ramp to the point where it got dangerous. Once I could get him to stand still infront of the trailer it was a matter of minutes before he was loaded and the butt bar up.
If you get all worked up about getting him in the trailer and start chasing him around in circles the anxiety levels in him get higher and higher until he simply will not load. The important thing is staying calm and being clear that you don't want the horse to go sideways or backward. And close the trailer up fast once hes in and praise! It is this method that has created my self loading horse.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieH (Mar 3, 2010)

*Trailering*

Make your trailer a save place to be where they don't have to work. Teach so that you are able to send him places, like past you down the fence, over obstacles, or past anywhere really. When you are able to send your horse and then yield its hindquarters after they pass you, take it to your trailer and send him all over the outside of your trailer. Keep your horse moving, when you think he is ready to give in and take a rest ask him to step into your trailer. Odds are he wont want to at first but just keep sending him all over around your trailer, and eventually he will learn that inside is the safest place to be, without having to work. Good luck!


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

if it's only going to take 15-20 minutes to drive to the new barn, and you spent 10-6 trying to load, can you just ride them to the new barn? take back roads? Sorry, my horse wouldn't load at all, and finally I worked and worked and got him used to it, and lots of sweet feed. =/ Good Luck!


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

Have you tried using a butt rope. If I am loading a horse by myself this seems to work well. When you get two feet on the ramp and then he goes flying backwards it would be nice to have somebody behind him to drive him forwards but you can't so in comes the butt rope. I like to use a lariat and open the loop big enough to slide over his butt. Hold the rope so your loop can't tighten but it is snug around his butt. Lead him forward into the trailer and if he trys to back up put pressure on the butt rope to drive him forward. Use a combination of his halter and the butt rope to keep him coming forward until he is in the trailer. Then release all pressure. If he starts to back out apply the pressure again. When he is inside release the pressure. Soon he will realize that in the trailer= no pressure and out of the trailer means pressure. Good luck!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

If you get him halter-broke, trailer loading will be easy


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> If you get him halter-broke, trailer loading will be easy


Lol..sometime I will tell you a story about that, a one horse trailer and the dark of night....


Beside the halter breaking, treats, and all the NH methods...
I would see if you could borrow a stock trailer the bigger the better. I hate ramps on trailers, a horse would rather step up or jump up than step on a ramp or bridge that feels unstable. I have horses that will flat footed jump into the back of a truck with a stock rack, but snort and blow up at a ramp. The advantage of a stock trailer is also light. They can see through it. They will spook at a tiny squirrel hole then we want them to load into a bear cave. Obviously the OP doesn't haul the horse on a regular basis and it would be handy if the horse would load into any trailer...but the apparently horse needs to be moved and possibly this could be something she could work on after he is moved so it wont be such of a big deal. Unfortunately it already has after fighting with the horse for 8 hours and maybe trying to get him into a stock trailer is going to take time. I am not saying it is going to magic and he suddenly jump in, but you have to give yourself as many advantages as possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Lol..sometime I will tell you a story about that, a one horse trailer and the dark of night....
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have a story about that too. Well, a 2-horse at night


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Try to establish why the horse is not wanting to load and is acting up;is it fear,is this his way of challenging your leadership,ect. I have a mare who was terrified of loading and hauling in trailers,didn't matter the size. We would battle with her and could force her onto a trailer using a butt rope,but once on she would start shaking,sweating,jerking around,and so on. We tried different methods to get her over this fear,but nothing seemed to work,sometimes we could get her to finally walk on by herself,but once on she would freak. So finally I just parked a stock trailer in her paddock,propped the door open,and threw in a bunch of hay and oats and put familiar things in there like her play ball.I kept an eye on her,for a few days I had to feed her outside the trailer because she refused to go in even to eat,but before long she was climbing in to eat.At first she would grab a bite and quickly scramble out,but before long she would climb in and eat her full,and she got to where she would spend the night in there instead of her shelter. She had to figure out for herself on her own time that trailers where not scary.Now she loads and hauls great!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A stock trailer is the unsung hero of teaching horses to load. If you start them out loading in a stock trailer, your chances are good that they will be easy loaders. Just my own personal experience, as I hate messing with a dang horse that don't wanna the morning of a show.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

There has been tons and tons of threads on this. If you click on "search" on the green panel at the top of the webpage, you can type in "trailer loading". You'll get lots of information there. 

I don't like using treats or bribes to load a horse. What are you going to do when they aren't hungry?

I don't like using a butt rope to load a horse. Been there, done that, and never again. Creates more stress and blow-ups. 

Some horses you can smack and whip all day long. And they still won't budge a step into that trailer. They'd rather take the beating. 

You can't forcefully pull or pulley a horse into the trailer. 1000+ pounds of animal wins over a 200 pound human any day. 


This following method is what worked for my horse who had serious issues with trailer loading. I haven't ever had a problem with him again in 10 years. 

My horse was 4 years old and he would not load for the life of me. He's 16.1 hh and our stock trailer as about medium sized and I think he was claustrophobic. We had to try for at least an hour a pop to get him loaded. One time I ended up riding home 8 miles at 11:00 at night b/c we couldn't get him loaded to go home after a cattle drive. The next time it was really bad was after a horse show I tried to load him to go home. We tried for 2 hours with anything from pulling, a butt-rope, and creating a runway. Then I got this advice from a good horse friend who he loaded him in 15 minutes! Never had a problem since!

To do this method you will need:
-a rope halter preferable b/c it has more feel than a nylon one (but if you don't have a rope 
halter, no problem.)
-a lounge line
-lounging whip (or) small rope to whirl and make noise with
-a trailer (a stock trailer works best) 
-lots and lots of room
-endless amount of time

Okay here goes:

Lead your horse up to the trailer. Obviously he will refuse. IMMEDIATLY turn him away and begin lunging him ----
*clockwise if your trailer door hinges are on the left side
*counter-clockwise if you trailer door hinges are on the right side

Lunge him away from the trailer until he just begins to work up a sweat and/or just begins to become tired. (We're not trying to run the horse into the ground; just get them working a little bit.) Then slowly circle him to the back of the trailer so he will end up trotting/galloping straight for the trailer opening. Most likely he will stop. (The neat part about this is you can actually SEE that the horse is thinking: should I go on or do I want to go in circles some more?) Wait about 5 seconds. If he doesn't go onto the trailer, turn him away and begin lunging again.

Or, if he takes a step on, but then backs off, doesn't matter. Make him go lunging again. 

If he doesn't go on, he will have to lunge in a circle. 

Repeat this process until he goes on. Most likely when he does go on, he won't hesitate and will just go right on. Be sure to praise him when he does go on to show that it was the correct decision. 

Depending on the horse, it can take anywhere from 5 hours to 5 minutes. Allow yourself plenty of time when you decide to do this. But one thing is for sure: Once you do this, every time you need to use this method after the first time, it will take less and less time each time after that. (if that made any sense to you) 

Now for me, whenever my horse gives me trouble, I just WALK him in a circle once and then he will go right on. Horses have amazing memories.

I just have some tips to give: Don't lose your temper, be patient with it, and NEVER stop in the middle of this method without getting the horse to load. This is why you need an endless amount of time. If you quit, the last thing you did the horse will think it was correct and it will make your problem 10 times worse. Always end on a good note (your horse loading!) or at least them putting a foot or two in the trailer, and not sprinting out.

As far as the whip and/or rope, you don't need to smack or hit the horse with it while lunging. The whip or rope is simply to keep him moving while lunging. It's not meant as a "punishment" because he didn't load. 

The whole idea with this method is that it is work away from the trailer. But once he goes on, he gets to rest in the trailer, which makes it a good place. Again, if he barges out backwards instead of standing in there nicely, he's gotta work in the lunge circle. But if he chooses to stand and rest in the trailer, LET HIM! It's his reward to rest in the trailer. 

Often, it's better if you can load him several times over the course of several days without actually hauling him somewhere in the trailer. That way, he'll get used to loading FIRST before you introduce a new component of actually traveling.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

i tink someone might have already suggested this but i'm to lazy to read all the post!!! any way, when my friend bought her horse last year he had some issues going in the trailer and we were showing like every other weekend! what she did was just walk him towards the trailer, don't make any eye contact with your horse, if he refused to go in we used treats and held a lead rope to his butt. when that didn't work she would take him out and longe him in circles then try it again then repeat the longing until he finally went in, this really worked.
the logic behind it is that the horses see the trailer as a rest spot since they are being longed if they dont go in and when they go in they get to rest.


----------



## lucille16 (Jan 25, 2012)

I had exactly the same problem with my boy, except he would rear, and throw himself on the floor in a tantrum.
I got some trailer loading lessons, with a monty roberts dually. Best thing ever. Its just like a be-nice halter basically pressure release. 
Attach a lunge rein to the ring on the side you're leading him. Have him walk beside you, not behind, and do things like halting him and backing him up. Do all of this say if he's walking behind you, pull on the rope till he's beside you and immediately release the rope over his nose while walking and give him a rub. When you ask for halt, say halt whilst pulling the rope and turn into him, release and rub. When backing up, stand facing him by his side and pull,release,pull,release until he backs up a couple of steps, then stop release reward.
Once he's walking with you and paying attention because of the halting and backing up, walk him to the base of the ramp and before he gets a chance to stop ask him to halt. Let him catch his breath while you rub his nose, take him by surprise and circle him back to the ramp and halt giving him another rub. Then start walking up the trailer, if he doesn't follow, pull on the rope until he takes a step, then stop him release reward. Ask for another step, stop and release. Carry on doing this ( if he won't go directly up take him over diagonally). When you get him up into the ramp, reward him and practice over and over.
Hope you get him loaded soon.
Good luck


----------

